# Should I get new BSNL broadband or stick with MTS ?



## shijilt (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi ,
  I am *using MTS*' 999 plan now. I am from Kerala.
Which gives *40 GB* usage. 15 GB day and 25 GB night.
This plan is not listed in their site because I got it after a fight with them.

The problem is , upto 5 GB I am getting 200-300 KBps speed.
after that I *get around 100-120 KBps* speed.
But the speed is not stable. Sometimes It will be like 10-20 KBps.
Sometimes it wont connect at all.
out of 30 days, 20 Days will be Ok , other days , I will have some headaches with the network.
I use a minimum of 40 GB , *max 55 GB per month* (using speed-booster).
Bill is 1200 to 1700 RS/M.

I am thinking of changing into 
BBG ULD1275 - Upto 4 Mbps till 20 GB, 512 Kbps beyond 20 GB
or
BBG  Combo ULD 999@ - Upto 4Mbps till 8 GB, 512 Kbps beyond 8 GB

But the speed after FPU is 60KBps , I am getting 100KBps in my MTS now.

*Should I upgrade ?
or stay with MTS*

My needs/usage

Movie downloads - minimum 20GB data/month
Youtube - at least 10 hour/week
Games/Apps (for PC and phone)
Torrents - movies/songs etc..

and a lot of browsing - shopping sites/ tech sites etc..
(Note: by KBps I mean "Kilo Bytes")


----------



## HE-MAN (Sep 13, 2015)

you dont have any other option other then bsnl in you're area


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 13, 2015)

Search for local ISPs. Don't pick BSNL 512 kbps internet.

Edit:
Keralavision LTD
If the first table is for true unlimited connections, get the one which you like.

Internet tariff plans

Seems better than BSNL's crap.

Edit 2:

Choosing BSNL isn't an upgrade, it is more like reverting back to pre-alpha stage.


----------



## shijilt (Sep 13, 2015)

Dont have other options here. Only BSNL... Others are 3G networks - which are a lot more costly and unstable.
I think , I will stay away from BSNL considering your opinions.   [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION], thanks for sharing the link. I didn't know about that, I will try to contact them for more info. I think thier service is not available in my locality.


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 14, 2015)

Do you have access to Asianet Broadband, Check out their plans first: Asianet Broadband Plans

Personally I like BSNL better than Asianet because Asianet's plans are worse than BSNL


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 14, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Do you have access to Asianet Broadband, Check out their plans first: Asianet Broadband Plans


I came across this site but didn't recommend it because of crap plans similar to BSNL.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 14, 2015)

Asianet is not that good,better get bsnl 2mbps 1445 plan which gives 1mbps(approx.120KB/s) after 20gb.


----------



## shijilt (Sep 19, 2015)

It feels frustrated when my MTS hits its 40GB limit and asks me to activate speedbooster plans... 5 GB extra speedbooster costs 350RS.
My last month MTS bill is 1700Rs.
I think [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]  said BSNL plan of Rs.1445/- is good.
As I am getting only 128KBps/less most time with MTS, I will be able to use atleast 80GB/month with BSNL....
SO CONFUSED!!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 19, 2015)

BSNL also has something similar.


> BSNL Broadband has several unlimited plans but each plan comes with a FUP or Fair Usage Policy limit. Under this limit, the plans run to a high speed till certain limit but beyond that, there is speed drop. Recently, BSNL has come up with a TopUp feature where one can regain the high speed by paying certain extra cost. The TopUp works for the higher speed till you exhaust the additional data transfer or your new billing cycle starts.
> The TopUp plans available are as follows:
> Rs. 100 for 2 GB
> Rs. 200 for 5 GB
> ...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 19, 2015)

Nobody is forcing you to buy those speed booster packs or BSNL internet. 

Search for local ISPs. They'll have better plans.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 19, 2015)

In Kerala it is either bsnl or asianet for most areas so there is almost no choice.


----------



## shijilt (Sep 19, 2015)

I have done that search .
But my home is 15 KM away from city. We have most of the wireless netwoeks here, including WiMax.
But Wired connection.. only BSNL.

I have a mind to get BSNL's 1Mbps unlimited connection now....


----------



## $hadow (Sep 19, 2015)

Stick with bsnl. For remote areas I never recommend wireless.


----------

